# Máy lọc không khí cấp gió tươi Himpel HRD-50C



## Soho (16/7/21)

Máy lọc không khí cấp gió tươi Himpel HRD-50C. Một giải pháp mang đến không gian sống và làm việc thông thoáng, thoải mái và an toàn cho sức khỏe. Đây là thiết bị *cấp gió tươi hồi nhiệt* hoạt động song song 2 chiều. Cung với luồng khí trong nhà được lưu chuyển ra bên ngoài, Một lượng lớn gió tươi từ tự nhiên cũng được cấp vào trong nhà. Không khí luôn được cân bằng. Loại bỏ sự bí bách, khó chịu trong nhà, mang đến hơi thở trong lành, thoáng mát



*Đặc điểm máy cấp gió tươi Himpel HRD-50C*
Lưu thông không khí trong nhà. Cùng với luồng khí chảy ra ngoài. Một lượng bụi bẩn, khí CO2, chất độc hại, vi khuẩn,... cũng theo đó đi ra ngoài
Cấp gió tươi từ bên ngoài vào trong nhà. Bổ sung một nguồn không khí lớn vào trong phòng để cân bằng với lượng khí thiếu hụt.
Tích hợp bộ lọc khí: bộ lọc thô, lọc tinh, lọc than hoạt tính. Loại bỏ đến 99% các loại bụi và vi khuẩn trước khi cấp khí vào nhà
Có cảm biến nồng độ CO2. Báo động nếu lượng khí CO2 trong không khí quá mức cho phép. Có thể tự động khởi động máy trong trường hợp này (nếu cài đặt sẵn)
Cảm biến độ ẩm trong không khí. CŨng như cảm biến CO2, nếu độ ẩm trong không khí quá cao hoặc quá thấp máy cũng sẽ báo về về điều chỉnh
Có sẵn bộ thu hồi nhiệt. Bộ thu hồi nhiệt sẽ giúp thu hồi nhiệt lượng trong phòng, giảm thất thoát nhiệt từ trong phòng ra ngoài khi hút khi ra. Có thể tiết kiệm 60-80% điện năng cho các thiết bị làm ấm/mát không khí.
Báo động vệ sinh và thay thế bộ lọc khi cần thiết. Nhắc nhở người dùng khi bộ lọc quá bẩn, không thể lọc khí nữa. KHi này cần thiết phải tháo bộ lọc và vệ sinh chúng.



*Thông số kỹ thuật*
Model: HRD-50C
Nguồn điện: 220V
Công suất: 11-16W
Lưu lượng gió: 40-60m3/h
Độ ồn: 40dB
Ống nối: D75
Hiệu suất nhiệt: Sưởi 71%, làm mát 60%
Kích thước:Thân 550x475x124,mm, Mặt quạt 550x475x,mm
Lắp đặt cục bộ cho 1 phòng diện tích 15-20m2

*Ứng dụng lắp đặt máy cấp gió tươi hồi nhiệt Himpel HRD-50C*
Vị trí lắp đặt: Phía trên trần nhà, sau tấm thạch cao hay trần giả. Do đó, chỉ sử dụng cho các không gian có trần cao và sử dụng trần giả
Lắp đặt cục bộ cho 1 phòng, 1 không gian riêng biệt với diện tích phòng khoảng 15-20 m2.
Sử dụng cho các phòng ngủ, phòng khách, phòng làm việc, phòng học,...
Xem chi tiết sản phẩm *Tại đây*


*Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ*
CÔNG TY TNHH GIẢI PHÁP VIỄN THÔNG CNS SOHO
Địa chỉ: Số 11/39/106 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0934452678
Website: GIỚI THIỆU CÔNG TY SOHOTECH│CTY SOHOTECH.,LTD │SOHO Hệ Thống Sưởi Ấm Sàn Nhà SOHO-An Toàn, Tiết Kiệm, Độ Bền Cao


----------

